# Living expenses-Abu Dhabi



## Corto Maltese (Nov 11, 2014)

Dear all,

I would kindly ask for information please.

I am negotiating a job offer in Abu Dhabi with UK based mechanical/building services Company.
My concerns are as follows..

1) Is 16,000AED (all included + medical for family) enough for a middle class life style in Abu Dhabi for accommodation, small city car, groceries, utilities. Nothing fancy as we would like to put some money aside (if possible). 

2) Is is true that rent must be paid in advance (downpayment) for entire year and is not on month-to-month basis? i.e.. 50,000AED must be paid before moving in.
3) Are there any real estate agent fees to be paid for rent?

4) Are there any restrictions or penalties to be paid to Employer if an employee cancel employment before contract expires? Can employees change employers with 2 week notice without any problems?
5) What is the typical salary range+benefits for international worker in Abu Dhabi like me who I worked in Europe, North America and outsourced the job for UAE markiet with 9years in HVAC design ?
6) Is construction industry booming again in UAE?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Hyden (Nov 12, 2014)

Corto Maltese said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would kindly ask for information please.
> 
> ...


For a start, I hope the Cost of Living and Salary Report i attached below can help you.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd love to see that attachment too plz.....we fly out on 23/1


----------



## Hyden (Nov 12, 2014)

The druid said:


> I'd love to see that attachment too plz.....we fly out on 23/1


Just download the attachement and you can see it...


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

It won't open anything......I click on it and it is just blank :-(


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

It just gives the msg image missing


----------



## Corto Maltese (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Hyden but the attachment cannot be downloaded.
Cheers


----------



## changyouren (Jan 14, 2015)

Good


----------

